# Line 303 - Spouse or common-law partner amount



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

I want to know if I can ask this credit in 2015. 

At the beginning of the 2015 after new year's eve, my employer made me fill out a form from Revenu Québec called "SOURCE DEDUCTIONS RETURN 2015" (Déclaration pour la retenue d''impôt 2015) where I indicated that I supported economically my wife. So, I received some more dollars each month in my paycheck.

So, now that I'm doing the 2015 tax income, I am wondering if I can check the option that corresponds to the Line 303 - Spouse or common-law partner amount. Because my wife doesn't work and I supporting her economically.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, that is precisely what it is for.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Yes, that is precisely what it is for.


Alright. That's what I think too. But, I got confused because I thought that it would swell the deduction for 2015. So, why does the company need to fill out this form at the beginning of the year? This form increased my salary during the 2015.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

They withheld less tax because they knew you would not owe as much tax, since you are getting the spouse amount tax credit.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The form the company had you fill out acknowledges you have more 'personal deductions' and therefore withholds less income tax at source. That is independent from the preparation of your income tax return where to ensure you can enjoy reduced income taxes, you have to claim the spousal amount on your tax return. 

In theory, you could have left your company information stay 'as is' (without adding the spousal deduction) and that would just mean you would get a bigger refund after you filed your tax return. At least now, both are in better balance.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Crystal clear. Thank so so much guys for the details!!!


----------

